# "47% of Irish people late in paying at least one bill per month"



## Brendan Burgess (18 Jul 2011)

According to a [broken link removed] by the Irish League of Credit Unions. 

Seems very high to me. 

Around 10% of mortgages are in arrears. 
Not sure what proportion of rent is in arrears.

Brendan


----------



## onq (18 Jul 2011)

This seems to be a broader brush than just accommodation.
Keeping the roof over your head is second to food.
I imagine it included utilities bills, etc.
_
"...people are continuing to struggle to pay their essential household bills with 47% late paying at least one bill per month."_

Thankfully we have been able to pay our bills to date, but you can forget luxuries.

ONQ.


----------



## orka (18 Jul 2011)

Brendan Burgess said:


> According to a [broken link removed] by the Irish League of Credit Unions.
> 
> Seems very high to me.
> 
> ...


I can't find a link to the survey questions but if it was just 'are you late paying at least one bill a month'?, there will be a mix of can't pay (which is what they are implying the full 47% represents) and don't pay for some reason (forget, each spouse thinks the other has done it, on holidays when bill arrives...).  I agree that 47% across all age groups, all lifestages, all income levels seems too high for '*cannot* pay at least one bill every month, twelve months a year'.


----------



## Baracuda (18 Jul 2011)

Perhaps the survey should have had an alternative headline?~ "47% of people are late paying their bills after maintaining their pre recession lifestyles" Yes there is a lot of people that are flat broke but are still maintaining their standard of living such as Gym membership, going out to dinner a couple of times a week etc etc. People need to live within their means and pay their bills.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (18 Jul 2011)

That's a very sweeping statement Baracuda  ..... have you a link to substantiate it?

The survey mentions essentials but I don't see Gym membership and eating out under the heading of essentials.


----------



## monagt (18 Jul 2011)

onq said:


> This seems to be a broader brush than just accommodation.
> Keeping the roof over your head is second to food.
> I imagine it included utilities bills, etc.
> _
> ...



ONQ, I  cannot comment further as my previous posts have been deleted and have been admonished for taking the thread off topic!


----------



## horusd (18 Jul 2011)

Interestingly I got a call last week from Gallup (UK), on behalf of the EU Commission, and one of the questions was was I able to pay my monthly bills. Clearly there is a lot of interest in this issue of private households struggling.


----------



## Baracuda (18 Jul 2011)

PaddyBloggit said:


> That's a very sweeping statement Baracuda ..... have you a link to substantiate it?


 I am basing that on what I actually see on a regular basis. I know several people that run late paying their ESB, heating bills etc etc. while still going out to the pubs and living the good life. I am just pointing out this fact, and the article or survey does not reflect this fact. Hell I am not afraid to admit myself that I have been late paying a few bills myself from time to time but saying that I am lucky to say the least and have a good standard of living but if I was surveyed I would have fallen into the class of *47% of Irish people late paying at least one bill per month.* I am just pointing out that with all surveys the figures are published with a motavation and as we all know we can use statistic's and numbers to prove any point of view.


----------



## Guest105 (18 Jul 2011)

This report in the Irish Examiner in late June got my eye and it tells a different story.



> A report by research body Mintel shows 28% of more than 1,000 people over the age of 15 surveyed say they have no additional money to spend once their monthly bills have been paid.
> 
> The survey also found 13% of consumers have bills overdue. More than 40% of unemployed people said they had no money left after paying bills and 39% of part-time workers were in a similar position.


 
http://www.examiner.ie/ireland/28-have-no-disposable-income-159336.html#ixzz1SUiCR7X8

There is a big difference between 13% and 47%.
It depends on the survey and exactly what sort of questions were asked. I sometimes pay a bill late simply because I have forgotton about it, but when the red letter arrives I gather myself together fairly fast!


----------



## DerKaiser (18 Jul 2011)

cashier said:


> I sometimes pay a bill late simply because I have forgotton about it, but when the red letter arrives I gather myself together fairly fast!



For years when I'd no direct debits set up I deliberately waited till every second utility bill before paying (i.e. once every 4 months), just to save the hassle of manually paying the thing too often.  There was only ever a reminder if payment wasn't made within a few weeks of the 2nd bill.

Would be more interesting if the question was whether people hadn't the money to pay their bills as they fell due.


----------



## bacchus (19 Jul 2011)

Seems way to high. Let's not forget that there are still a lot of people in employment in this country, and while some incomes may have been reduced, so have been the cost of many things.
Each time i go out for diner, the restaurant is full and i have to queue to get a table if i have not made a booking..still loads of money around.


----------



## ontour (19 Jul 2011)

If you asked most people how many days they have to pay their mortgage, ESB bill, phone, gas bill etc.  I would speculate that most people would not know.  If you want to know what % of people pay their bills late, get the information from the billers.  
If you want to know how many people think they pay their bills late or admit to paying their bills late or want to skew the results to try to put pressure on billers to keep charges down, then carry out a limited survey as the ILCU have done.


----------



## AlbacoreA (19 Jul 2011)

bacchus said:


> Seems way to high. Let's not forget that there are still a lot of people in employment in this country, and while some incomes may have been reduced, so have been the cost of many things.
> Each time i go out for diner, the restaurant is full and i have to queue to get a table if i have not made a booking..still loads of money around.



The people with money are in the same restaurant. All the rest of them are closed down.


----------



## Complainer (19 Jul 2011)

bacchus said:


> Each time i go out for diner, the restaurant is full and i have to queue to get a table if i have not made a booking..still loads of money around.


I passed by the Vineyard restaurant in Blanchardstown on Sunday which was jam-packed full on Sundays 3-4 years ago. It has now closed down, and is open for special functions only.


----------



## Purple (24 Jul 2011)

I sometimes forget to pay bills on time. That doesn't mean I can't pay them.


----------



## monagt (24 Jul 2011)

Complainer said:


> I passed by the Vineyard restaurant in Blanchardstown on Sunday which was jam-packed full on Sundays 3-4 years ago. It has now closed down, and is open for special functions only.



I get the impression that things are slowly grinding down. This will continue with added expenses such as Interest Rates, taxes, charges and inflation (especially fuel/power).

Also, peoples savings and reserves running down.


----------

